# A very interesting standby generator setup.



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

For some reason he also felt the need to pull copper 3/0s for a 20kw genset, thru 1 1/2". The generator lugs would however only accept 1/0.


















Guess 3 3/0s dont fit in an 1 1/2 lb.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks good. You did a fine job.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a good one.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

It's good to know that the CSLB and licensing is working..... It also looks very similar to 99% of the solar installs I see....


----------

